# Show rabbit questions



## Blackhereford boy (Nov 16, 2011)

hi I was wondering were to get show rabbits. i show cattle my sis wants to show rabbits so what do i need to look for in them and the general stuff 

  thx all


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh and what is the best breed for beginer 7 year old


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 16, 2011)

you can get rabbits from shows and breeders. what size of rabbit does she want. I recommend a holland lop or a mini rex


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 17, 2011)

Many breeders out there with show rabbits.  All you have to do is do a search in your area.  

My recommendation for a 7 year old to start showing is a Holland Lop.  They are very sweet bunnies and are basically bred for good temperament.  But remember there is no guarantee.  You need to look at the parents of the bunny and the breeder.  

Good Luck.  Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Nov 17, 2011)

hi she likes the holland lops the best we live in sw oklahoma so i found 2 breeders have yall used stone hill and lil' bit farms are they good breeders


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Nov 17, 2011)

she also likes the lionheads but r they to high matneinse input please


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> she also likes the lionheads but r they to high matneinse input please


lionheads aren't reconised as show rabbits yet they are in devlopment


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 18, 2011)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> Blackhereford boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 on Lionheads being not recognized as show rabbits.  Though there are people out there trying hard to get this breed notice, which it should be.  Lionheads, like angora rabbits do need maintenance.  I don't know about high maintenance but with a regiment set, I hear it's really easy, plus rewarding (spending time with bunny).  I didn't go lionhead because yes I will admit, a bit lazy.  And to be honest, never had a bunny and didn't really know much about them.   But now that I have dipped my foot into the bunny pool, I'm kind of rethinking.  Maybe as my next pet?


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Nov 18, 2011)

thx for the replies 

  what cage sise do u recomend for the holland lops pic if u hav it


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 19, 2011)

Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> thx for the replies
> 
> what cage sise do u recomend for the holland lops pic if u hav it


Here's a thread you can start with.  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8658

What you need to think about for your rabbit is a cage that he/she can stretch completely out to lay down and also be able to stand without hitting their head or ears. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 19, 2011)

Back when I was first looking at getting into rabbits, I found the BEST place to go is a rabbit show.  There are so many people there to help you out, rabbit people are very nice.  And the rabbits... holy wow I never knew there were so many different types of rabbits.  You can search for upcoming shows near you here... http://arba.net/showsSearch.php


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Nov 19, 2011)

verry helpful thx


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 19, 2011)

Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> hi she likes the holland lops the best we live in sw oklahoma so i found 2 breeders have yall used stone hill and lil' bit farms are they good breeders


I have not bought from them directly, but if I could make it their way I would.   A few of my Hollands have both in their peds.  Very nice.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Nov 24, 2011)

How tall and long are the holland lops?
How young can they be to be a show rabbit? For this breed and show rabbits should I have a indoor or outdoor cage?

Thank you for the information


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 24, 2011)

Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> How tall and long are the holland lops?
> How young can they be to be a show rabbit? For this breed and show rabbits should I have a indoor or outdoor cage?
> 
> Thank you for the information


I don't know how tall a holland lop is.  The only info regarding cage size is by weight. 



> As usual, bigger is better. If your bunny will spend most of its time in a cage, then get the biggest cage that is practical in the home. As a general rule, the cage should be at least 4 times the size of the rabbit. *A guide is 24" by 36" for smaller rabbits (less than 8 lbs.) *or 30" by 36" for larger rabbits. A two story condo with a ramp joining the levels seems popular with rabbits too.


Regarding rabbit ages to show.  This is what I found.



> What is a Junior rabbit? What is a Senior rabbit?
> *A Junior rabbit is under 6 months of age. A Senior rabbit is 6 months and over.* If your junior rabbit is overweight for the Junior class you can show it in the senior class. But you may not show a Senior rabbit in a junior class. The weight specifications and other show qualities of each breed are specified in the 'standard of perfection' book available through the ARBA website http://www.arba.net/shop/index.htm. Note: Lionheads (and other exhibition breeds) each have their own working standard which list the rabbit's desired traits. These breeds are not in the standard of perfection.


Regarding indoor or outdoor, I don't think it really matters.  

K


----------

